# Stop fighting it day after day, a warm saline enema helps more than anything else.



## ibskiwi (Feb 18, 2017)

I battled ibs-c for years, tried everything known to man. I then out of desperation did a warm water saline (body temperature) enema using a 250ml enema bulb. I went from impacted, incomplete evacuation and never being able to go, to now ALWAYS being able to go. It's been a game changer. To those who claim (you'll get dependent on them) I don't buy it. Even if I did get dependent on them my quality of life is MUCH better. So much better that I can live with requiring the enemas to keep things moving, it sure as hell beats a gut full of concrete. Also, the warm saline has a soothing effect on me and now, I only need to do one every 3 days to keep the impactions away and my system flowing.

I'm passing this info on as I am SURE it will help many of you at your wits end!

My methods in more detail:

If at any time I have the 'feeling' that I need to go to the bathroom, but I know in spite of the mild sensation to go I am sure nothing will happen, then that is my cue to prep my enema and do one. Don't ever ignore the feeling. For me the feeling of needing to go and not being able to go means that the impactions in the rectum have begun. I can either clear them out before they start or let it build up. You want to clear it out.

prep:

1. boil a jug of water

2. suck up boiled water in the enema bulb to clean it out, squeeze out all the boiled water (careful not to burn yourself)

3. get some filtered or distilled water and add 500ml to a bowl

4. using 2x Neilmed (or other brand) saline nasal wash sachets, make the saline mix into the 500ml water. I use Neilmed as it is the exact recipe for saline, no additives etc.

5. adjust the water temp of the 500ml water until it's 98-100f and head to the bathroom

6. suck the water into the enema bulb

7. In the bathroom, lie sideways on a towel, knees close to your chest, carefully, slowly insert the enema tip (make sure you lubricate your entrance a bit and all over the enema tip

8. gently squeeze the enema bulb until it empties

9. lie on your back, move around a bit, roll over, lift your legs etc, you may even hear the liquid sloshing around

10. you can wait 5-10mins or sit on toilet right away and empty out (warning, this emptying could be somewhat explosive)

11. repeat 2-3 times

12. clean up, etc.

13. FELL MUCH BETTER for the rest of the day!









*problems:

-you can't seem to get any liquid in there! Well, you are likely WAY blocked up and impacted. Gently try different nozzle directions, squeeze a little harder, even if you can only get 1/4 or 1/2 injected that could be enough to clear initial blockage, then you can get more fluid in each proceeding time.

*drawbacks?

For me NONE! I only wish I would have started doing this 5yrs ago! Since doing this there is never hard impacted stool sitting in my rectum for days, further backing my system up. Everything is cleared, and even better my hemorrhoids are starting to vanish.

*advanced usage?

My kid is healthy, was breastfed and never had antibiotics so I might start mixing in some of their stool to the enemas for a mild FMT twice a week.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific that enemas work for you! thanks for sharing .


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

ibskiwi said:


> My kid is healthy, was breastfed and never had antibiotics so I might start mixing in some of their stool to the enemas for a mild FMT twice a week.


If you do so please let us know here how it goes and also there is an FMT category here too, you could post about it there if you wish.

I used to give myself enemas all the time too, but I don't like it when some of the water gets "lost" ((







)) up there. Plus, enemas make me have to urinate way more frequently. I'd rather take Intestinal Formula # 1 every day. It works much better for me.


----------



## ibskiwi (Feb 18, 2017)

flossy said:


> If you do so please let us know here how it goes and also there is an FMT category here too, you could post about it there if you wish.
> 
> I used to give myself enemas all the time too, but I don't like it when some of the water gets "lost" ((
> 
> ...


I do seem to have some fluid 'lost' up there but find the following day it helps me produce a movement that is easily passed and soft. So in that regard, I am glad some of the liquid stays up there. This is a saline solution though which should not interfere with much. I know when I did plain water it was very irritating.


----------



## ibskiwi (Feb 18, 2017)

Today was a perfect example of how effective this routine is for my C. Wake up, do the usual breakfast and black coffee. Black coffee often kicks me into gear (I generally feel it is the 'bitter' side of coffee that gets the digestive system rolling). Hmm, not much happening, I feel like I need to go but there is no urge at all. 20mins later I manage to go a little and am left with feeling of incomplete evacuation. So, I whip up the saline enema, this time doing 2x200ml injections. I wait about 30mins and then 'bingo' feel HUGE urge to go and get to the toilet quickly where a LOT of material is removed. I now feel completely empty and great, stomach is flat too. Now imagine had I not done the enema, all that material would have impacted and backed up my system, but now it's gone. I'm still planning on FMT this week so will update later.

P.S. keep well hydrated while doing the enemas.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I really like the word you use for your BM's - material!

P.S. I also like using the words 'boo-boo' and 'ick.'


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

That's great that it worked for you. They've never worked for me (for SIBO-C). All the saline solution just goes in and comes back out just as it went in. Almost like there is a "door" blocking it.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i agree ibskiwi enemas work great for me


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

IBSKIWI: thank you for that post. They work great for me too! I order Fleet saline enemas large size from amazon a dozen at a time. To prep, I place it in a mason jar of hot water to get the water warm. (cold water doesn't move anything or work that well I find). Within 5 minutes I have a nice response. Sometimes it's the only thing that works. I also have a home enema kit and I will use that sometimes instead, with just warmed up distilled water. It's such a great feeling of relief. Do you find that doing two iterations is better? I only do one, but wondering if there might be more of a release with two? I had to do 2 yesterday before my rectal manometry test and I was surprised to find more came out with the 2nd one.


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Saving this for future reference thank you


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i use the FLEET-MINERAL OIL ENEMAS instead of saline ,helps soften hard compacted BMs making them easier to expel


----------

